# ssh -X



## phelibre (8 Août 2005)

Hi, avec ssh -X j'ouvre une fenête X11 dans mon mac mini depuis un linux x686 ... Par exemple xcdroast qui utilise les librairies GTK ... Pas de problème elle s'ouvre correctement mais des que je clique sur un bouton ou autre de la fenêtre, elle disparait immédiatement  ?


----------



## Dramis (8 Août 2005)

Salut, 

Sur freebsd 5.4 avec ssh -Y xcdroast fonctionne.

Cordialement


----------



## Dramis (9 Août 2005)

Voici la différence entre l'option -X et le -Y:

Option -X:   *ForwardX11*
             Specifies whether X11 connections will be automatically redirect-
             ed over the secure channel and DISPLAY set.  The argument must be
             ``yes'' or ``no''.  The default is ``no''.

             X11 forwarding should be enabled with caution.  Users with the
             ability to bypass file permissions on the remote host (for the
             user's X11 authorization database) can access the local X11 dis-
             play through the forwarded connection.  An attacker may then be
             able to perform activities such as keystroke monitoring if the
*ForwardX11Trusted* option is also enabled.

Option -Y    *ForwardX11Trusted*
             If this option is set to ``yes'' then remote X11 clients will
             have full access to the original X11 display.

             If this option is set to ``no'' then remote X11 clients will be
             considered untrusted and prevented from stealing or tampering
             with data belonging to trusted X11 clients.  Furthermore, the
xauth(1) token used for the session will be set to expire after
             20 minutes.  Remote clients will be refused access after this
             time.

             The default is ``no''.

             See the X11 SECURITY extension specification for full details on
             the restrictions imposed on untrusted clients. 
Cordialement


----------



## phelibre (9 Août 2005)

Effectivement avec le paramêtre Y pas de problème   
J'utilise encore linux ( normal ... http://phelibre.free.fr ) pour bénéficier des services photopaint 9 ... c'est à dire bi chromie ... CMJN ...mais depuis VNC .

Bye et merci encore.


----------

